# kleines Problem



## AGH (19. Mrz 2018)

Guten Tag,
ich bin neu hier im Forum. 

Zu meinem Problem, wir (in der Schule) sollen das lätzte halbe Jahr ein eigenes Software-Projekt realisieren. Da ich mich gut mit MS Access auskenne und nicht wusste was ich genau machen soll hat mir mein Lehrer aufgeschwatzt ich solle doch eine kleine Datenbank, in Richtung Terminkalender multi user fähig, erstellen, welche von einer Java applikation angesprochen wird. Diese ist denn das Interface für Ein und Ausgabe. 

Nun bekomme ich leider keine anständige Anbindung der Java Anwednung an meine Datenbank hin.

Könnt ihr mir diesbezüglich Tipps geben, am liebsten wäre mir ein Beispiel zum Download (also eine Datenbank (ms Access) zusammen mit einer daran angebundenen Java anwendung.


Als Info: Ich verwende JDK9 und den Java editor


----------



## Flown (19. Mrz 2018)

Was heißt du bekommst keine ordentliche Anbindung? Versuchs doch mal mit http://ucanaccess.sourceforge.net/site.html


----------



## JuKu (23. Mrz 2018)

AGH hat gesagt.:


> Als Info: Ich verwende JDK9 und den Java editor



Was denn für ein Java Editor? 
Desweiteren solltest du dir überlegen, ob du wirklich "schon" Java 9 nutzen willst. Java 9 ist zwar mittlerweile schon wieder "veraltet" (Java 10 ist ja bereits erschienen), dennoch funktionieren noch nicht alle Libraries & DB Treiber mit Java 9 --> evtl. könnte es hier zu Problemen kommen.


----------



## Robat (23. Mrz 2018)

JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Was denn für ein Java Editor?


Ich denke er meint den "Java-Editor"


----------



## JuKu (24. Mrz 2018)

Ah okay.
Also ein Editor für Schüler. Hatte jetzt an eine andere IDE gedacht.


----------



## M.L. (24. Mrz 2018)

Mit Java Standardmitteln (JDBC) könnte das hier helfen: https://www.codeproject.com/Articles/35018/Access-MS-Access-Databases-from-Java & https://www.codeproject.com/Tips/815186/Java-JDBC-SQLite-Read-Data-from-User-selected-db-T


----------



## JuKu (25. Mrz 2018)

@M.L. Der 2. Link bezieht sich auf SQLite, er braucht aber MS Access.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das kompatibel ist. Der 1. Link sieht aber vielversprechend aus.


----------

